# Please Define "SIKH"



## Manmohan Singh Vijan (Apr 15, 2006)

Dear Friends,

I am a serious student of the Sikh faith, and have just joined this august forum.

I would like to benefit from the wast store of knowledge and wisdom that you all possess.

As is my habbit, I would like to start from the basics.

Please give your definition of "SIKH" in your own words. Your reply could be just a sentence, or run into many chapters. It is entirely upto you.

I expect this to generate a lively exchange, and gradually widen into much larger canvas.

So, please let us make a start. Please participate with all enthusiasm.

Your _Sevadar,_


Manmohan.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Apr 15, 2006)

Gurfateh

a Student/desicple/Follower of immortal Guru,Gurubar Akal.


----------



## Arvind (Apr 15, 2006)

Recently, I am of the personal opinion that - jis ne Guru Sahib wall mooh kar liya te bharosa kar liya ... o sikh hai

Guru Fateh ji


----------



## Rajey (Apr 15, 2006)

A student/learner of god.A human of knowledege


----------



## husanmaurkhalsa (Apr 23, 2006)

A sikh is a student. 
Muslims are sikhs of Mohamed (Guru), Jews are sikhs of Moses (Guru), Christians are sikhs of Jesus (Guru), 
We (me and people of my beleif) are sikhs of our Guru.
We are called "SIKHS" for our whole life.
Means that we are committed to life long learning as a student. Sikh is a student who learns things with every approach, debate, analysis etc.

Somebody else's words about SIKHISM

*SIKHISM*​​​Devotion to Learning​ 
The Sikh scholastic tradition begins with the ten masters, the Gurus (1469 – 1708). The first Master, Guru Nanak was a scholar of religions that formed the intellectual discourse of sixteenth century. Combining the Socratic method of teaching with exquisite poetry, Nanak sought to break down barriers of ignorance by making knowledge accessible to all people – not just the privileged few and not just to men.

The succeeding Gurus contributed with their own learning; assisted by the likes of Bhai Gurdas, the first Sikh historian, and the fifth Guru, Arjan, who in 1604 compiled the Sikh Scripture – eventually known as the _Guru Granth. _The commitment to ideas such as freedom of conscience and expression was highlighted by the ninth Guru, Tegh Bahadur, who laid down his life to protect these freedoms for Sikhs and non-Sikhs alike.

Sikhs are people of the book – a people of discussion, debate and analysis. By definition (the word “SIKH” derives from _“Sishya”_ or student), Sikhs are committed to life long learning. Being called a Sikh, then, is a right that must be earned. It involves a commitment to a life of spirituality, knowledge and service; a quest for the Ultimate Truth within, which is grounded in humility, nurtured by faith and discovered through a cultivated intellect.


----------



## Manmohan Singh Vijan (Apr 24, 2006)

Dear Friends,

I must thank the writer of this article for being nearest to what I think a Sikh is. I would urge all members to contribute to this string. My idea in starting this string was for us to know what we actually are. This debate will tell us that.

It seems understood that a Sikh is a learner or a student. Now let us think of what are the attributes of a good learner or a good student, and then we will know what a Sikh is.

I look forward to many more views on this topic.

Your _sevadaar,_

Manmohan.




			
				husanmaurkhalsa said:
			
		

> A sikh is a student.
> Muslims are sikhs of Mohamed (Guru), Jews are sikhs of Moses (Guru), Christians are sikhs of Jesus (Guru),
> We (me and people of my beleif) are sikhs of our Guru.
> We are called "SIKHS" for our whole life.
> ...


----------



## Lionchild (May 3, 2006)

Manmohan Singh Vijan said:
			
		

> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am a serious student of the Sikh faith, and have just joined this august forum.



you are already a sikh Manmohan ji... everyone who searches for greater spiritual knowledge is a sikh... hindu's, muslims, buddists, christians.

We just follow the teachings of the guru mainly.

sikhi is just another path to god, and one cannot say that this is the only path.

It's hard to describe.


----------

